# Notes Common to the MAK 90 and Variations



## Sharps40 (Feb 23, 2010)

The fireing pins may seem weak but hold up pretty well in all the varients.  However a spare is a good idea, just make sure your replacement is exactly the same.  There are a huge number of variations that won't fit.  The firing pin fit in the Chinese models is loose and is supposed to be, sort of a self cleaning feature.  Residue will work its way out the back.  Other models have tight fitting fireing pins, they are supposed to be tight, again, back to making sure your replacement pin is the exact one you need.

The piston should/will have a bit of movement at the bolt joint.  Do not try to drive out the retaining pin on Chinese models.  If you have to take the retaining pin out on a Chinese model, drill it out to avoid breaking the carrier.  Clean the piston but never polish it since it is case hardened, thinly, and polishing will remove the case.

Recoil guides vary from model to model, if you need parts, you are back to finding the exact part rather than trying to fit one up.

If the rear cover is loose, spread it, gently to a tighter fit.

Some barrels are screwed in, some pressed and pinned.  If you decide to swap barrels, see a gunsmith familiar with AK work.

Defective magazines are nearly always the cause of poor feeding/jams.  Other causes in order of occurance are bad ammo and really, really, really dirty rifles.  Many of the magazines you pick up on the cheap are rejects to begin with or ratty quality.  You can try adjusting feed lips but it may be more effective in the long run to swap around, your bummer mag might work in someone elses AK.  

If cartridges from a defective magazine ride lower in the mag than in one that feeds fine, try smoothing down the edges of the magazine that hold the cartridges down.  That will raise them in the mag and may solve the problem.  Also, the magazines may be very rough inside, hanging up the cartridge follower - disassemble and smooth it up as needed.

Trigger work, leave it alone.  There are single leg sears, double leg sears, good metal and bad.  The trigger pull is not too bad given the accuracy potential and lower quality of the rifle.  No sense in having to do an extensive search for the exact replacement parts because yours got butchered in search of another 1/2lb reduction.  Practice a lot, the trigger won't bother you at all once you get friendly with it.  Occasionally, you get one out of the box that doubles or go's full auto - only load two rounds in the mag until you are sure your triggger/sear works properly.  If it doubles or goes auto, you got problems that need immediate professional attention!!!  If you got it new, you may be able to return it for repair or replacement - if not, find a good gunsmith quick.

Handloads - it ain't a 3030 and as such dosn't have quite as much KE, TKO, Momentum or what ever measure of terminal ballistics you subscribe to.  However is will work fine in the woods for light big game like deer if you hand load it following published recipes and use an expanding bullets.


----------



## drenalin08 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sharps40 (Feb 25, 2010)

You're welcome.  Work slow and careful.  These are pretty durable rifles but a good spare spring or pin here and there will really help keep your blood pressure at a sane level.


----------



## Mingo (Mar 2, 2010)

polytechparts.com is a good source of Chinese Parts. Try to find a MAK 90 with out the prefix or suffix "90,91,92,93,94" in the serial #. For example my current MAK is 6650x which means it was made before 1990 & was slant-cut for importation. I have never seen a slant-cut receiver that was made after 1990. From several years of observation & discussion on this exact topic, early MAK 90s are made from auto parts. My bolt carrier is auto, look at an NHM or Polytech bolt carrier, they are smooth where the auto sear-trip should be. The NHM series are quite odd to me, alot of them have a stepped hammer & a strange tapered bolt where the hammer hits the firing pin. Also compare a Chinese tapered bolt to a standard Chinese auto bolt, it is quite a bit shorter. The soft firing pins often break in these NHM-90s & 91s. Get an early MAK if you can find one, they will be the same as a $1000 "pre-ban" Type 56 in quality & have the same mostly modified auto internals. Feel free to PM me & we can elaborate on the concept. Good post Sharps40.


----------

